# Enhancing Klonopin



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

Is the any way of enhancing Klonopin to make it give more of a euphoric feeling? Like something you can mix with it that isn't too terribly hard to get a hold of. (Not alcohol)


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure, but higher dosage? I think Klonopin is really good.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, Narcotics, especially oxycodone but even codeine will work for a while but it can be a bit risky in high doses due to risk of respiratory depression.


----------



## Akira90125 (Jun 12, 2009)

wow, you guys like to play with fire don't you


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't know what's wrong with your Klonopin, but mine is pretty darn good.

Why don't you just turn to street drugs if you want something more euphoric?


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Some ritalin and hydromorphone with my klonopin most days. Helps me feel it's absolute full effects.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

What the fucckkkckkk!!!!!!!

Holy ****.... This always happens to me and it's incredible !!!!!! Oh man I'm shaking again..

Everytime I need specific advice, I come here to get some related to SA... I plan out to create a post about it and I get here and the post I want to create is already here!!!!!! 

Am I psychic? Or is there some kind of correlation with our lives that leads us to certain thoughts? 

I was gonna make a
post asking how to enhance the effects of klonopin.... Damn I have goosebumps.... Amazing


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Replace the word post with thread hhaha sry


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyway, after about my 4 th day on 1mg of kpin the euphoria kinda wore down. Sometimes it's really workin, and sometimes I feel nothing, which is strange. Why could this be? I don't think 1 mg is enough for someone who is 6'3 280lb.. Alot of it's muscle but still.

Is there anything to make it work better? Like the first rime I took it? I wanna feel like I weigh 10000 pounds again and feel euphoric.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> Anyway, after about my 4 th day on 1mg of kpin the euphoria kinda wore down. Sometimes it's really workin, and sometimes I feel nothing, which is strange. Why could this be? I don't think 1 mg is enough for someone who is 6'3 280lb.. Alot of it's muscle but still.
> 
> Is there anything to make it work better? Like the first rime I took it? I wanna feel like I weigh 10000 pounds again and feel euphoric.


Nope..nothing. Take breaks that's about it.


----------



## xonar (Nov 16, 2010)

Its very easy to get high on codeine . They sell codeine linctus at shops, i used to drink the whole bottle also check out cocodamol cold water extraction. 

Thing with codeine is its good and it may make u want to try harder opiates like oxycodone and heroin, so be careful. Also alot of people have bad reactions to it aswell, like super ichyness;o.

peace/


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

xonar said:


> Thing with codeine is its good and it may make u want to try harder opiates like oxycodone and heroin, so be careful. Also alot of people have bad reactions to it aswell, like super ichynes


In Canada, Tylenol 1's are sold without a prescription but behind the counter with 8 mg codeine/tablet. There are many people addicted to them. And yes, they use cold water extraction methods. The problem is you build up tolerance very fast to codeine, if used daily. Also ~10% of people lack the enzyme that converts codeine to morphine so codeine is useless. Codeine at high concentrations (200 mg) gave me major itchiness and redness, oxydone/dilaudid did not.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

FateFilter said:


> Is the any way of enhancing Klonopin to make it give more of a euphoric feeling? Like something you can mix with it that isn't too terribly hard to get a hold of. (Not alcohol)


More of a euphoric feeling? Even if there was a way, it would not last long. The brain does a good job of keeping homeostasis. The reward circuit becomes desensitized with prolonged stimulation. You would become tolerant to the euphoria.

Now, if you want to increase the duration or strength of the normal benzo. effects like sedation, targeting the liver is a good option because it breaks down many medications including klonopin. Temporarily slowing it down can make klonopin last longer. Grapefruit is one of many things that inhibits liver enzymes.

edit: of course, it goes without saying that experimenting with these drugs is dangerous. You def. shouldn't combine other sedatives (like alcohol, antihistamines, opiates) with benzos.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know what would make klonopin more euphoric other than increasing the dose although in my experience it only added to the tiredness, its not the best benzo out there, not by a long shot. I find in small doses its useless but still horrible to withdraw from. There are not really any benefits to it to be honest. 

Advice, ask to be transferred onto something that will work like alprazolam or lorazepam. Avoid serepax though :idea


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

alte said:


> You def. shouldn't combine other sedatives (like alcohol, antihistamines, opiates) with benzos.


0


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Zopiclone!!


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

49erJT said:


> Why?


Respiratory depression. If they're just moderate amounts there's really nothing to worry about. If you go about mixing 3 different types of benzos and 2 types of opiates in recreational doses you could end up like Heath Ledger.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Dr House said:


> Zopiclone!!


I guess that is the only safe option i mean zopiclone and klonopin together will not cause you any heart failure or lung damage and there is no risk of diabetes and kidney problems like there are with Antipsychotics plus zopiclone does add and increase the potency of a benzo so for a time it works but it does wear off


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Mixing opiates with Klons. may be fun recreationally. But messing with 2 or 3 highly addictive substances on a regular basis is a bad move. Than your dealing with dual diagnostic issues,SAD coupled with addiction to benzos and opiates. Not to mention the possible effects on the body. You can suppress the central nervous system and go to sleep forever!

Its interesting that most of the first threads were mentioning addictive substances without knowing if the Poster was talking about daily use or not!


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> I don't know what's wrong with your Klonopin, but mine is pretty darn good.


Klonopin didn't work for me. All it did was wearing me out :no


----------



## Cydnie (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet (will post back if it works) but was trying to find out the same thing and read somewhere to try Ashwagandha.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Memantine seemed to enhance benzo's for a friend of me.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

FateFilter said:


> Is the any way of enhancing Klonopin to make it give more of a euphoric feeling? Like something you can mix with it that isn't too terribly hard to get a hold of. (Not alcohol)


Caffeine (low amounts)
Nicotine might work
Low amounts of ritalin
Modafinil
Dissociatives 
Kratom
Codeine
Desoxypipadrol

In general uppers go beautifully with klonopin. Amphetamines are the best but also hard to get.


----------



## MrDisaffected (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey dudes, 

Be careful in playing with these drugs, take too many (OD) too often (dependence/addiction) and it will lead to problems. 
Chur.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I was on klonopin for a long time. Besides alcohol, cimetidine is a good potentiator. 

Its OTC and slows the metabolism of klonopin. These things will not work in the long term however, the only real way is to take breaks. Then the magic will come back. I find that taking half pills is the best way to reduce tolerance.


----------



## KevinFet (May 22, 2013)

fatefilter said:


> is the any way of enhancing klonopin to make it give more of a euphoric feeling? Like something you can mix with it that isn't too terribly hard to get a hold of. (not alcohol)


caffeine


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Easy one: Lyrica. Doesn't cause respiratory depression neither so it would be safe as well.


----------

